# Hello, I am ben (this is a introduction by the way)



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi, I am Ben and i am 15 years old. I live in Castle Hayne North Carolina and i love to hunt and wish to broaden my understanding/knowledge of trapping.
My best friends dad gave me 6 double spring traps. I do not know how they are measure(as in, 1.5 inches from where to where?) they are very rusty but i was able to set one and trigger it with no problem.
Any help/information is greatly appreciated and i will be willing to return the favor in any way possible.

And before i you tell me that there is a place for questions, let me tell you that i have "lurked" on this forum for about a week and i have read all the "stickied" topics.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry but I dont understand what you are asking.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

lol Basically i am asking for help starting out while at the same time informing the reader that I have read around on this forum.

i think i will ask a more direct question, the traps that i acquired are rusty. but they work(they can be set and triggered)
are they fine like this? should i remove all the rust with a wire brush?

this might help, they have been hanging under a lean-to for a VERY long time so i doubt there will be much problem with human scent on them


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the forum and to answer your qeostion alls of my traps is rusty and i have tried wire brushes and it worked well and they is still very rusty but they works fine but im not a very accomplished trapper or a very relible source so keep in mind that this is coming from a boy that has only caught one **** this seoson and about a billion posssoms and one beagle. hope that i answered your qeostion


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

marlin22LR said:


> the traps that i acquired are rusty. but they work(they can be set and triggered)are they fine like this? should i remove all the rust with a wire brush?


What do you plan on trapping? It's always best to have your traps working at the best. Take a wire brush like you mentioned and get off the excess rust. A light coat of rust is needed if you want to dye your traps.



> they have been hanging under a lean-to


I may be sheltered but what the heck is a lean-to? :huh:


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks, i started brushing the places where it moves(the jaws at the base, the bottom of the pan ect,ect)
a lean-to is a roof with no walls, or one wall. like an extended roof from a shed(that is what it is in my case) it extends from the shed about 6 feet and is supported by 2 pillars of wood.
it is safe from rainfall but exposed to wind from 3 directions.

I will try to post some pictures of them (I am at a friends house) as soon as i can

thanks, ben

EDIT: sorry, i forgot. i will be trapping coyote/raccoon and possibly fox :EDIT


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I would go to www.traps4kids.com Here you can find out what size of traps you have, what to target with them, how to treat them, different sets to catch your quarry, you will learn some basic information to get started, then come back with any questions you still have. Read as much as you can on that site and you will learn quickly, go to you tube and search destroying the myth, and search trapping, a bunch of peta stuff will come up but you can pick out a few that are good. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ais1WEGk ... re=related


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks il be sure to do that

EDIT:








the middle one looks the closest to my traps(im not sure about the size, but the build is almost exact)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wow, last time I set one of those old double leaf was about 1957. They work ok, but you have to dig a heck of a hole for a dirt hole set. 
I can't answer many questions for you, I have not set more than a half dozen sets since 1957. I only commented because it brought back memories of setting traps around an old dead cow.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

lol, yea they are kinda old...

i read almost everything on traps4kids.com and i have a few questions.
but i will use the search function lol


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you watch the two movies I edited into the post for you, those are the best two I've watched, the first doesn't teach alot about actual trapping but just something everyone should watch.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

trapperman.com is a great website, ran by Paul Dobbins and there is a huge amount of information about trapping on that site. They also have a question board and are very friendly especially to kids who want to learn to trap. also try to get with your state trapping association and they might be able to get you with someone in your local area that can teach you how to trap and make good sets that will produce.

Scott

"ILL Trapper"


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Ill Trapper said:


> and are very friendly especially to kids who want to learn to trap. "ILL Trapper"


Not to take anything away from trapperman but I have seen kids get bashed time after time for asking newbie questions which is B.S. in my opinion. It's also a very cliquey site which has actually driven me away. I will stop here since I dont want to open to big of a can of worms.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, i watched the videos. they were very helpful, thanks

i sanded the pan on one of my traps and it is a number 2, all my traps are identical.

a few unanswered questions:

rubber gloves are worn to hide scent, can you wear warmer gloves over them and still have the same effect?

when dying/waxing the traps can you use a wood fire as a heatsource? i ask that because i have no propane heating system and a lot of wood.

is a cooler scent proof? i am asking this because i have a small camoflauge cooler(fold-able, not the rigid plastic kind) and it fits my traps perfectly and i want to know if it will have the same effect as Tupperware.

thanks so very much for all of your help, especially ND Trapper. but youre a mod or something right?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

marlin22LR said:


> rubber gloves are worn to hide scent, can you wear warmer gloves over them and still have the same effect?


As long as your gloves are clean you can where any kind that you want. Jersey gloves work great when it's warmer out.



> when dying/waxing the traps can you use a wood fire as a heatsource? i ask that because i have no propane heating system and a lot of wood.


I have only used propane but a wood fire would also work. I have heard though that certain types of wood can leave a smell on your traps. I would only use wood that is native to your area. I will do a little digging on this to see if I can answer your question better.



> is a cooler scent proof? i am asking this because i have a small camoflauge cooler(fold-able, not the rigid plastic kind) and it fits my traps perfectly and i want to know if it will have the same effect as Tupperware.


Again as long as it's clean and doesn't have any strange odors to it it should be fine



> thanks so very much for all of your help, especially ND Trapper. but youre a mod or something right?


Yeah, I'm something like that. I'm glad I could be of help to you. Btw, thanks for sheding some light on what a lean to is.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks, but one thing im worried about is sweat(most of the locations i wish to trap will require several hundred yards or rowing)


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Pick up some ent eliminator, you could try the antiperspirant and some field spray for the area you are in, just use whatever you think neseccary. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... id=0046620


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

marlin22LR said:


> thanks, but one thing im worried about is sweat(most of the locations i wish to trap will require several hundred yards or rowing)


I always wear a hat to soak up any sweat and I never wear my gloves until I'm ready to make the set. Stay away from any of the scent blocks or sprays. A canines nose will pick that out in a heart beat. I know a lot of great bow hunters that never use that stuff and they always manage to get very respectable bucks. They all say that it's one of the best money making gimmicks out there. Those guys you see on t.v. spraying themselves down with that stuff are in most cases be paid to use it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats sounds about right ND, kind of like lots of stuff you see for sale.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

oh ok, i agree about the scent blocker stuff. especially the 300 dollar jackets, i mean they sell PVC camo rain suits for 10 dollars and they do the exact same thing. well, im pretty sure they do anyway

but thanks for all your help.

I think i have one last question...

(i doubt it)

but how do you know where to set a trap for a ****?
i was thinking id look for possible nests/ trees they climb and then just set one on the trail.

also.. how do you identify a tree that racoon frequent and how do you differentiate a squirrels nest from a *****?

thank you sooooooooooo much lol


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

***** live INSIDE the hollow tree. Just look for tracks and scat. You can probably find them near old buildingsites and sileage piles.


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Also if you have a creek in your area check those too.***** LOVE the creeks so do grinners[/b]


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

ok.

how do you know where beavers leave their den?


----------

